# Rain in Germany so moving on - Any good Stelplatz?



## steveo__ (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi,

In Black Forest BAd Wildbad.... Weather is a bit wet so moving on to Italy Lake Garda...

Taking a slow drive down... Anybody know any good stelplatz or stop over points about 4 / 6 hours drive (in a motorhome)...

Steve


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

4/6 hrs drive and you'd be out of Germany.

If you're not in a rush have a drive down via the northern fringe of Lake Constance (Bodensee), theres a few nice stellplatz there, most are in the campsite database...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=show_matches&Region=Baden-Württemberg

Pete


----------

